
Ask HN: Best resources for learning about the business side of startups? - m_ke
As a technical founder I&#x27;d like to learn more about the practical side of sales, marketing, accounting, legal, recruiting, pricing and etc.<p>Most of the online business courses and startup books are very high level and don&#x27;t cover anything useful.<p>Are there any must read business textbooks, online courses or forums that you recommend?<p>I&#x27;m mostly looking for practical advice on how to handle marketing efforts, which metrics to track, how to not mess up anything on the legal&#x2F;accounting side and how to handle the sales process (contracts, pricing, pitching, etc).<p>The best things that I&#x27;ve found so far are the YC lectures, SaaStr and random blog posts.
======
atarian
Startup School (which is free and run by Y Combinator) will be launching in a
few days, which does go into those other areas:
[https://www.startupschool.org/](https://www.startupschool.org/)

------
mindcrime
_The Four Steps to the Epiphany_ by Steve Blank.

 _The Art of the Start_ by Guy Kawasaki

 _Zero to One_ by Peter Thiel

